# Paphiopedilum hangianum



## cxcanh (Apr 30, 2018)

This is the season for this species blooming, and I do have many other alo bloom.
Hope that I could share all soon


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2018)

Yes, please share.  Thank you.


----------



## Guldal (Apr 30, 2018)

Such a beauty!



cxcanh said:


> Hope that I could share all soon



Yes, do that, please - and thanks for sharing!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 30, 2018)

Another stunning flower. Can you tell us the natural spread of it?


----------



## Markhamite (Apr 30, 2018)

Beautiful and still on my wish list.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 30, 2018)

Very, very nice.


----------



## troy (Apr 30, 2018)

Love the color!!! Is fragrance strong?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 30, 2018)

nice colour and shape


----------



## mrhappyrotter (May 1, 2018)

I haven't met a hangianum I didn't like and this one is no exception. Lots of red, very lovely!


----------



## Wendy (May 1, 2018)

Gorgeous! Your photography is amazing.


----------



## Don I (May 1, 2018)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## cxcanh (May 5, 2018)

I'm just looking for this bloom....


----------



## Brabantia (May 7, 2018)

Could you please share your culture method for this species. Because it seams to me that this one is growing very slowly. How high is your nitrogen distribution and at which frequency?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 7, 2018)

another hangianum???


----------



## cxcanh (May 9, 2018)

It started to bloom...



upload pic


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2018)

It sure has!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don I (May 11, 2018)

Beautiful.
Don


----------



## Ozpaph (May 11, 2018)

mysterious lighting


----------



## gego (May 11, 2018)

Agree. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cxcanh (May 14, 2018)

How it look like to day...


----------



## Guldal (May 15, 2018)

OMG!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:



Brabantia said:


> Because it seams to me that this one is growing very slowly


 I think there is no way around, but to muster ones patience!

In my experience this species just simply is a slow grower...any other experiences/opinions?!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## cxcanh (May 15, 2018)

Guldal said:


> OMG!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:
> 
> I think there is no way around, but to muster ones patience!
> 
> ...



Yes, it is slow grower compare to many other species.
If plant grow from seed, it take almost 6-7 years (in their habitat).

These photos I took in after 2 years:

2014:


photo hosting

2016:


upload photo


----------



## troy (May 15, 2018)

It looks like the roots don't have much cover, straight over the rocks, limestone??


----------



## cxcanh (May 15, 2018)

troy said:


> It looks like the roots don't have much cover, straight over the rocks, limestone??



Yes. it scrabble in serface of the lamestone. Sometime it go to the soid at the place that close to grow (have soild)


----------



## troy (May 15, 2018)

Could you say where that is? I would like to research the climate


----------



## Stone (May 16, 2018)

Wow beautiful plant.


----------



## cxcanh (May 16, 2018)

Right time will have right color...


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2018)

great photos!
no wonder its '_hang_'ianum; growing on those cliffs.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2018)

Ozpaph said:


> great photos!
> no wonder its '_hang_'ianum; growing on those cliffs.



Yes, well hung


----------



## cxcanh (May 16, 2018)

troy said:


> Could you say where that is? I would like to research the climate



If you want to check for climate that mean I have to give you very detail like village name because sometime 2 close villages can have altitude up to 1000m hight different and it is dangerous because many people will know location for exploit plants - that what I don't want.


----------



## cxcanh (May 16, 2018)

A best photo that I have been taking for this pod...


----------



## Guldal (May 16, 2018)

I hope, people do not find, that I'm repeating myself too much, but it's just such a beautifull photo and fantastic flowers!

Congrats! Well done! 

Kind regards, 
Jens


----------



## Guldal (May 16, 2018)

cxcanh said:


> If you want to check for climate that mean I have to give you very detail like village name because sometime 2 close villages can have altitude up to 1000m hight different and it is dangerous because many people will know location for exploit plants - that what I don't want.



That's understandable! 

Averyanov et al. in 'Slipper Orchids of Vietnam' give quite extensive information on climate (high/low temperatures, precipitation, and so on) etc. for the species, they describe - P. hangianum among them. Usually from two weather stations in the area, where the plants grow.

In relation to the culture of P. hangianum and P. emersonii I have also received quite valuable information here (maybe from cxcanh?). Someone reported, documented with photos of the plants in situ, that hangianum in nature tended to grow in less direct light than emersonii, that seemed to grow in slightly, more exposed places. I've changed my regime according to this - and for hangianum, at least when it comes to growth, it seems to work well. With respect to emersonii both good effect on growth and flowering!


----------



## orchid527 (May 16, 2018)

Many thanks for taking the time to post these photos. Being able to see these plants grow in situ is tremendously valuable. Mike


----------



## JeanLux (May 18, 2018)

:drool: beautiful:drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## cxcanh (May 19, 2018)

A nice one I shot today


----------



## Ozpaph (May 20, 2018)

the red streaks in the dorsal are nice


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2018)

unlinked!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 24, 2018)

I can see it.


----------

